# Quick help please! Re: Canon 5D (yes, the original)



## jowensphoto (Apr 19, 2013)

...for 450. Gently used, great condition.

Do it? I have compatible glass.


----------



## David444 (Apr 19, 2013)

.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 19, 2013)

I have another lens that isn't listed. Telephoto zoom, can't remember focal lengths at the moment. It's an EF mount.


----------



## David444 (Apr 19, 2013)

.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 19, 2013)

YES!!!! DO IT!!!

I have absolutely NO idea; I just love to encourage other people to spend their money. :lmao:


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 19, 2013)

Get that ish! If not send me a link and I will lol. FF at that price is ridiculous.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 19, 2013)

Jess, with glass that is compatible and the money to do it, then for me it would be hard to pass that deal. Hope you enjoy it if you do it.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 19, 2013)

Bought one about 3 weeks ago and it has great image quality. Your 50mm will now be almost wide angle compared to fov on your other camera.  I think the older canon cameras give nicer images than newer and the 5d does also. Enjoy


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, buy it. $450 gently used is a good price. Still worth that much as a shooter.


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 19, 2013)

I think I'm gonna do it.

Funny anecdote: I was researching on google and clicked a link to a Flickr thread. Who started it you ask? None other than our very own Overread.


----------



## HL45 (Apr 20, 2013)

I picked one up for 400.00 plus a 30D in trade. I really love the camera. 450.00 is a great price!


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a 5D Classic that is now my backup camera, and I would not part with it for $450.  Grab it - it is still a great camera and you will never regret the decision, at least I wouldn't.  You might, if you don't! 

WesternGuy


----------



## jmanc (Apr 21, 2013)

Great deal!


----------

